# Hamsters eyes dodgy



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Afternoon everyone, heres a little question for you. My daughter is worried coz her 2 year old syrian hamster has one eye stuck shut, it doesn't seem infected. Any ideas?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

have you tried bathing it with cotton wool and warm cooled boiled water, cant it open it at all,


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> have you tried bathing it with cotton wool and warm cooled boiled water, cant it open it at all,


Ay up chuck.....She did bath it, and i think she tried to open it but now its closed again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmm its not kept in a draft is it, or maybe its got poked in the eye, i would keep bathing it, but wouldnt force it open, see how it is in a day or so, is it rubbing it, like its sore or uncomfortable,


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hmm its not kept in a draft is it, or maybe its got poked in the eye, i would keep bathing it, but wouldnt force it open, see how it is in a day or so, is it rubbing it, like its sore or uncomfortable,


I think you could be right, it's not in a draft, so perhaps it could have poked something in its eye. It doesn't seem to bother her too much, so we'll keep an eye on her eye for a day or two. Ta very much mrs collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullet said:


> I think you could be right, it's not in a draft, so perhaps it could have poked something in its eye. It doesn't seem to bother her too much, so we'll keep an eye on her eye for a day or two. Ta very much mrs collie


im not a vet, but know from my past that i tend to panic and rush them off to the vets asap, lol if she doesnt seem in pain, then i would bathe it for afew days, and see how it goes, then if it gets worse, or doesnt improve then maybe pop along to your vet,


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> im not a vet, but know from my past that i tend to panic and rush them off to the vets asap, lol if she doesnt seem in pain, then i would bathe it for afew days, and see how it goes, then if it gets worse, or doesnt improve then maybe pop along to your vet,


My daughter says thank you very much


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullet said:


> My daughter says thank you very much


tell her shes welcome,let me know how the hamster is doing,


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like conjunctivitus to me which needs antibiotic eye drops from a vet asap before the eye gets worse.


----------

